# Liberal arts degree holders - what did you do after you graduate?



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

People with liberal arts degrees, what did you end up doing after you graduate?

The employment prospects of a liberal arts degree is starting to dawn on me...:blank I'm sure I'll be one of those people who do nothing for ages after they graduate.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Let's just put it this way: if I could go back to when I was picking majors, I would have chosen something else. At the very least I would have completed some internships to gain experience. Actually that is the reason I am going back to school. I want to get more involved and get some internship opportunities. I enjoyed my coursework, but I didn't really think about what it would be like after I graduated. Poor planning on my part.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know if English counts as liberal arts, but someone I know got a Master's in it, and now she writes training programs and other stuff for a huge insurance firm. So there are options, and even pretty lucrative ones, even for the seemingly less practical majors.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

I have this question as well, although I am not a liberal arts major. I've heard that Economics is a good path to take. Is that true?

Sorry I couldn't add to your post. :/


----------



## tinymouse (Apr 25, 2013)

I graduated last year with an art history degree. I am super proud of it. It is not very practical.. I currently working at McDonald's lol I'm back in college studying something much more applied


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

I took philosophy.. I'm working as a freelance writer right now, moved back home though after uni and I'm still here.. I'm still looking for a full-time, permanent job that will allow me to move out comfortably. If I moved out with the writing work I would be very poor.. like bread and water poor. I'm also taking a Fundraising Management Certificate in order to gain some practical skills to work at a non-profit organization.


----------



## Darkwindz (Mar 30, 2013)

tinymouse said:


> I graduated last year with an art history degree. I am super proud of it. It is not very practical.. I currently working at McDonald's lol I'm back in college studying something much more applied


How do you afford 2 majors? Sorry, bit nosey but was curious. Here in the UK, we only take out a student loan for the first degree; after that, we are basically on our own. Here at least, it's virtually impossible to study for a 2nd degree unless we have £30-£40,000 + the any other costs.


----------



## tinymouse (Apr 25, 2013)

Argaryn said:


> How do you afford 2 majors? Sorry, bit nosey but was curious. Here in the UK, we only take out a student loan for the first degree; after that, we are basically on our own. Here at least, it's virtually impossible to study for a 2nd degree unless we have £30-£40,000 + the any other costs.


What you've described is much the same in Canada. I am one of the lucky ones as my parents put money into a fund which was useable when I went to school. This fund for like half of my schooling whilst my parents did the rest.

As for the 2 majors part, I am not getting a second one. In Canada, we earn mainly certificates in college, and degrees from university.


----------



## tinymouse (Apr 25, 2013)

tinymouse said:


> What you've described is much the same in Canada. I am one of the lucky ones as my parents put money into a fund which was useable when I went to school. This fund for like half of my schooling whilst my parents did the rest.
> 
> As for the 2 majors part, I am not getting a second one. In Canada, we earn mainly certificates in college, and degrees from university.


I forgot to mention attending college costs marginally less than attending university


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

im in the same boat


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I went to grad school. Got a master's degree in English, and then enrolled in a PhD program that I ended up dropping out of. I'm not doing anything with my life now, but that's purely due to my own personal failings; it has nothing to do with the academic path I took. If I had my act together, I'd probably be teaching community college, or tutoring, or something along those lines.


----------



## CentValleyGuy (Apr 26, 2013)

I worked as a teacher's aid in grade school and also did some clerical stuff in the school's office. But then I started dealing with a whole slew of medical issues and ended up on disability. My eventual goal was to teach someday. Little kids have never seemed to trigger my social anxiety the way teens and adults do.


----------

